# Wippe für Faunus LSD



## bikulus (14. März 2007)

Hallo Bergwerkler
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Wippe bauen lassen kann für mein Faunus LSD, möchte so auf 120/130mm kommen??

Danke
Bikulus


----------



## thory (16. März 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Bergwerkler
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Wippe bauen lassen kann für mein Faunus LSD, möchte so auf 120/130mm kommen??
> 
> Danke
> Bikulus




Hans und / oder Fredericke fräsen Dir alles aus Alu solange Du eine Zeichnung machst was Du haben möchtest. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (16. März 2007)

Hi Thory

das klingt interessant, wissen die auch welches Alu man so nimmt bzw wo man diverse Legierungen herkriegt.
Das mit der Zeichnung krieg ich hin, hab ja auch ne Vorlage.
Gruss nach Manila
Bikulus


----------



## thory (17. März 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hi Thory
> 
> das klingt interessant, wissen die auch welches Alu man so nimmt bzw wo man diverse Legierungen herkriegt.
> Das mit der Zeichnung krieg ich hin, hab ja auch ne Vorlage.
> ...



baldiger kiwi,
Kann ich Dir nicht sagen was die wissen. Sonst bauen die irgendwelche Spezialteile für eher teure Produkte in Kleinserie (z.B. A380). Fragen kannste ja mal..

Gruss


----------



## SLichti (18. März 2007)

@bikulus
das gibt der Hinterbau leider nicht her... der reifen würde am sitzrohr, bzw. am Anschlag für den Umwerfer anstoßen. 
An so einem Rad wäre dann auch eine 180er Scheibe hinten sinnvoll, dies lässt aber der Anschlag vom Dämpfer nicht zu.

Ohne eine gravierende Änderung am Sitzrohrwinkel oder eine Veränderung des Drehpunktes an der Wippe (siehe aktuelles `Cobalt´)lässt sich das nicht bewerkstelligen.

Merida und Centurion hatten das auch versucht... konnten aber den nutzbaren Federweg nie auf die angegebenen 120 oder 130mm Federweg bringen!

Den im Moment maximalen möglichen Federweg (etwa 85mm) sind durch die Verwendung des DT Swiss Dämpfers (der mit der Originalen DT- Verlängerung) in Verbindung mit dem Hebel für den LRS Dämpfer möglich (die schwarz eloxierte).

Auch mit dem Hinblick auf das Fahrverhalten würde ich davon abraten. Das Steuerrohr ist relativ lang, auch die Winkel nicht ausgelegt für eine Verwendung einer längeren Gabel. Das Rad käme wie auf Stelzen daher. Mit der entsprechenden kippeligen Lenkung.

ride on
Stefan


----------

